# Nikon D3100, Anyone know what its like?



## new photographer (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi. I have more than enough money to buy a Nikon d3100 Twin Lens Kit, but haven't seen many photo examples. I like all the specs about it though. And it looks very easy to use. Anyone own one or know someone that owns one?? Thanks Muchly!


----------



## new photographer (Apr 1, 2011)

So I bought my Nikon D3100, My god! It is exceptional!!! What an amazing camera. I'll never regret that purchase


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 1, 2011)

new photographer said:


> So I bought my Nikon D3100, My god! It is exceptional!!! What an amazing camera. I'll never regret that purchase



Compared to what?


----------



## new photographer (Apr 2, 2011)

480sparky said:


> new photographer said:
> 
> 
> > So I bought my Nikon D3100, My god! It is exceptional!!! What an amazing camera. I'll never regret that purchase
> ...


 
I wasn't comparing.....
It takes brilliant Photos!


----------



## flatflip (Apr 2, 2011)

Congratulations. I'm a big fan of the D3100 too. I just didn't meet the criteria to respond to your original post. Have fun.


----------



## new photographer (Apr 2, 2011)

flatflip said:


> Congratulations. I'm a big fan of the D3100 too. I just didn't meet the criteria to respond to your original post. Have fun.


 
Thanks a lot! I am!!


----------



## NiciMarie (Apr 11, 2011)

I purchased it in January and am so in love with it also!


----------



## Dzone2 (Apr 17, 2011)

Great camera but the D5100 is coming next week, which is the upgrad of D3100.


----------



## KmH (Apr 17, 2011)

And I thought the D5100 was the upgrade of the D5000.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Apr 17, 2011)

KmH said:


> And I thought the D5100 was the upgrade of the D5000.


lol as did I?


----------



## Dzone2 (Apr 19, 2011)

D3100 is a great, ease to use camera. The only down side is it has not got a motor within the camera which you will require to get AF-S lenses in the future to get autofocus


----------



## new photographer (Apr 29, 2011)

I would just like to say purchasing the NIKON D3100 was the best decision I have made in my opinion.
Would recommend it to anyone.
But since when did Nikon not make perfect cameras anyways


----------

